# Marquis 'Surrey' Motorhome



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

Anyone done a review of this vehicle please??? Any comments???

TAylor


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

By coincidence we were looking in one over last weekend at Marquis Preston. Hell's teeth they're expensive aren't they? 8O 

I thought the interior looked beautiful, especially with the new black fridge etc, but for the thick end of 60k I thought it did look like it needed a bit of better finishing off. A couple of things struck me, like strips of stick on edging across the side bench front, but only on one side, it looked like it'd been done to cover a dodgy joint up, like I say it was only on one side.

Quite a few other bits & pieces similar, very very nice, but just not finished fully for that money. 

It may have just been that one, but all I'm saying is as usual I'd have a very good look before committing / handing over dosh!


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks for reply

However, we are going to look at used vehicle, old man has long pockets and short arms. Seems a nice looking vehicle. We also have to have a full medical as it is 3880t at a cost of £110 each. \they sure are trying to keep us old motorhomers off the road. The one we have now is an Autosleeper Pollenser fully automatic on a Ford. Great vehicle but this oldie wants a bit more comfort. Keep watching!!!

:lol:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> Tks for reply
> 
> However, we are going to look at used vehicle, old man has long pockets and short arms. Seems a nice looking vehicle. We also have to have a full medical as it is 3880t at a cost of £110 each. \they sure are trying to keep us old motorhomers off the road. The one we have now is an Autosleeper Pollenser fully automatic on a Ford. Great vehicle but this oldie wants a bit more comfort. Keep watching!!!
> 
> :lol:


It may be worth you having a look at the Autocruise Oakmont/Augusta


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

If you're looking at that sort of money then have a really close look at IH motorhomes - that is real quality and real style.

I have no connection with them other than a declared ambition to own one........


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh thank you for saying that 'duxdeluxe' we are awaiting the delivery of our iH motorhome next March. Glad to hear other people think they are of a good build guality.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> Tks for reply
> 
> However, we are going to look at used vehicle, old man has long pockets and short arms. Seems a nice looking vehicle. We also have to have a full medical as it is 3880t at a cost of £110 each. \they sure are trying to keep us old motorhomers off the road. The one we have now is an Autosleeper Pollenser fully automatic on a Ford. Great vehicle but this oldie wants a bit more comfort. Keep watching!!!
> 
> :lol:


For medicals try www.driversmedicals.com - £49 each - that's where I will be going next year.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

wendyandjohn said:


> Oh thank you for saying that 'duxdeluxe' we are awaiting the delivery of our iH motorhome next March. Glad to hear other people think they are of a good build guality.


I saw one briefly at the NEC and liked it very much but never had the time to ask a few questions, so three weeks ago I called in at their place and could not have been made more welcome, considering the first thing I said was that I was at early stages of deciding what was next. All questions answered and they are a big cut above any other premium product. My only criticism is that the options list is really expensive


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you read the test review?
thought you might find it a help http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/uploads/reviews/Surrey_Which_Test 4.pdf

I think they are well made and look great but then I love my Autosleeper.


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Marquis "Surrey" Motorhome.*

I don't know if the ride has been improved on the new ones.
I purchased a "Berkshire" from the same range in 2008. The concept, design, layout and finish was great.
But..... using it was another matter, it literally shook itself to bits. If you are thinking of purchasing one try and borrow one or at least have a very long test drive first. 
Mine was also on the 3880KG chassis.

Spannerman007


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes very expensive , however we may buy privately am not sure it is the best way to do it but hey a cracking vehicle!!!!

Lambert


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

We now had our MB Surrey for nearly two years and 8000 miles so if you have any specific questions please post.

Regards, Brian


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

[Brian
Tks - they say size matters and we are a little apprehensive about driving a bigger vehicle. However, seems a great little vehicle. Is the battery under the drivers seat supposed to be a full leisure battery? One lady posted and said she found she had a MB only battery. Do not want her to die on us!!!

Shirley

P S HAve you still got yours???


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> [Brian
> Tks - they say size matters and we are a little apprehensive about driving a bigger vehicle. However, seems a great little vehicle. Is the battery under the drivers seat supposed to be a full leisure battery? One lady posted and said she found she had a MB only battery. Do not want her to die on us!!!
> 
> Shirley
> ...


Understand apprehension over size as we had same thoughts on changing our Amethyst - the extra foot in length (+5%)has not been a problem, the appreciable increase in height (+10%) has to be remembered when on road but has only been regrettable when I have to wash the van ! - although the van body is only 2 inches wider the unneccessarily long wing mirror arms results in 8' 9" overall width and this can be a problem. We have fitted bumper strips to the nearside mirror to minimise damage from brushing hedgerows and reflective strips to both so they are more visible to oncoming traffic.

For some reason AS ordered the chassis cab with a {leisure} battery identical to the vehicle starter battery fitted under the passenger seat. Ours wasn't up to the job (I suspect because it had degraded in the time standing at AS & on the production line) and we had it replaced withb a deep cycle battery under warranty. Now ok although the only information I can find out about the new battery is that it appears to be one from Walmart !! (see my previous theme on battery drainage in the AS threads)

Regards, Brian


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks Brian

Info great - I was worried about wing mirrors as heard dreadful stories re lorries damsaging them. Looking forward to having vehicle ( not toooo keen on a medical each year) however, it keeps us well roadworthy. I must admit the female side is a little concerned re the size against our existing Pollensa, but suppose you get accustomed to it. The luxury of the 'Surrey' appeals and the comfort. Again many thanks for your help. Where did you get you mirrors reflectors and bits to stop the hedgerows??? Halfords???. Should I wish to check the battery how do I get to it. Sometimes you have to remove the seat, not a good idea. This would help me to ckeck what battery I have. AS say MB should put battery in????

Shirley :roll:


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> Tks Brian
> 
> Info great - I was worried about wing mirrors as heard dreadful stories re lorries damsaging them. Looking forward to having vehicle ( not toooo keen on a medical each year) however, it keeps us well roadworthy. I must admit the female side is a little concerned re the size against our existing Pollensa, but suppose you get accustomed to it. The luxury of the 'Surrey' appeals and the comfort. Again many thanks for your help. Where did you get you mirrors reflectors and bits to stop the hedgerows??? Halfords???. Should I wish to check the battery how do I get to it. Sometimes you have to remove the seat, not a good idea. This would help me to ckeck what battery I have. AS say MB should put battery in????
> 
> Shirley :roll:


You might be able to read battery label through the underseat side panel but, otherwise, you have to unbolt the seat and slide out of the way - its not too bad when you have done it a few times ! Halfords or motor factor should have buffer & reflective strips.
Regards, Brian


----------

